# A little more meat for the freezer.



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, after the hunt in Texas I didn't know if I was going to make it out at all seeings how I had to switch barrels and find time to get out to the range to site the new muzzy barrel in. However, the itch to hunt just wouldn't go away even after putting an elk and fallow in the freezer. 
I made it out last Saturday for the first time and although we watched 6 bucks of which 4 were 3-point or larger we were unable to get a shot. This little guy presented a shot at 70 yards and I decided to pass. We made it out again this past Tuesday which was the last day I was going to be able to hunt and I said to my buddy if I saw him again he was 40lbs of sausage & burger in the freezer. Well we saw the group of big bucks again but once again could not close the distance without getting busted (not a lot of cover where we see them) This guy presented a shot again at 100 yards and again I passed on him until I checked the ravine he came up to see if there was anything larger. By the time I checked he was 189 yards away climbing the ridge. As my buddy kept calling out the distance I replied " I cant see him through the scope" that was until he made the mistake of stopping on the skyline to look back. The distance was 205 yards and he gave me a beautiful silhouette to shoot at. I aimed at the top of his back knowing it would drop 7 inches at that distance and as I pulled the trigger he quartered away. The 250gr Hornady XTP entered between the 1st and 2nd rib and exited his chest on the opposite side leaving a MASSIVE wound channel. I figure the bullet was still traveling about 1200 fps which is supposed to be perfect for that bullet but to be honest, I'm not sure I will use it again. I could fit both fists side by side in the exit wound with room to spare. 

Anyway, this was my first muzzy kill and shooting at that distance and making a good kill makes it memorable for me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good shoot'in !!

Congrats on your first! 8)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Good job Dave! I don't make over to the muzzy section, I should visit more often. Well done, you're well on your way to...........ARCHERY!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats my goal man. First I got to come up with some money for a bow lol.


----------

